# Leaving in pairs



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

Last week I had 6 more cats, but Twilight (age 14) and 
Pachouli (age 10) decided to pass on from kidney failure 
within 48 hours of each other. Their kidney damage 
stemmed from eating aflotoxic-tainted cat food almost 
9 years ago. They put up a good fight, but it was time
to let go. Isn't it strange how cats will choose to go 
together? I miss them terribly, but I'm glad their deep 
friendship will continue on. At least their struggles are over. 

We miss you, sweet girls. May you be strong and whole
and beautiful once more at The Bridge 

:angel Twilight
:angel Pachouli


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Sorry to hear this....but glad you knew when to let them go. So hard.....

Were they close friends?


----------



## thepennywhistle (Dec 23, 2012)

dlowan said:


> Sorry to hear this....but glad you knew when to let them go. So hard.....
> 
> Were they close friends?


They were inseparable. I'm glad they're still together,
even though we've double the emptiness here.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Twilight and Pachouli. It seems that they wanted to be together so that their friendship would continue, but how difficult it must be for you to lose two kitties in such a short time.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Desert Hippie said:


> Last week I had 6 more cats, but Twilight (age 14) and
> Pachouli (age 10) decided to pass on from kidney failure
> within 48 hours of each other. Their kidney damage
> stemmed from eating aflotoxic-tainted cat food almost
> ...


Desert Hippie.

I had that happen last fall. 10 weeks apart. First Blues to kidney failure, then 10 weeks later Rhythm to a neurological problem. 

I still am deeply distraut at many levels...

I am soo soo sorry.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Desert Hippie said:


> They were inseparable. I'm glad they're still together,
> even though we've double the emptiness here.


I had thought something similar about Rhythm and Blues. Blues was 14, Rhythm (or Tux since she was a tuxedo cat) was at least 12 (humane society cat).


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

I'm so sorry. They are whole and healthy now and playing together & with their friends at rainbow bridge until you arrive. 

I just know this will happen to me eventually since I've got sibling groups. They're all so close with their sibs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

mumof7kitties said:


> I'm so sorry. They are whole and healthy now and playing together & with their friends at rainbow bridge until you arrive.
> 
> I just know this will happen to me eventually since I've got sibling groups. They're all so close with their sibs.
> 
> ...


You know we are often told how lucky these furrbabies are to have us. And that is true.

But I think we are the lucky ones to have them They are such and incredible blessing of love.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Firstly sympathies.

I worry about the same thing - four of mine aren't very different in age - I know that doesn't always make a huge difference but it worries me.


----------

